# Greece 2008(better quality)



## ornata (Nov 29, 2009)

hi

I have posted some of these shots before, but this time it is better quality. I know I would have taken better shots if I had meet many of the same situations today, but at least I have some decent photos from this trip

Hope you like them!?


----------



## toxicmamba (Nov 30, 2009)

Stunning ! Thank You For Sharing...


----------

